# alt upgrade?????



## dragonsoldier (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a suzuki with a 130amp alt. I have 2 treo ssx I am wanting to run but I can't find a bigger alt so the car shop recommended me to replace main battery and add two more to keep the amps from going into protection. Thanks for help


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

what amp?


----------



## dragonsoldier (Feb 19, 2011)

Hopefully the arc 4000se or sundown 35000. The other forum told me to post on the sol board because you guys might could located a H.O alt for me. Or could answer if its possible to get the alt re wound to put out more amps


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

I answered on your other post. I hope it helps.


----------



## dragonsoldier (Feb 19, 2011)

ok cool


----------

